
Before Capitalism, Medieval Peasants Got More Vacation Time Than You - gremlinsinc
http://evonomics.com/capitalism-medieval-peasants-got-vacation-time-heres/
======
gremlinsinc
My sincere hope is that AI and robots bring about uncoupling of society from
the burden of full-time employment. I'd like to see a society where people
work 25 hours some weeks, 50 others, but it's more free-lance style and all
basic necessities are taken care of. People can also pursue non-paid gigs
during the times they would've worked. Honestly if we can work on increasing
iq's across the board and not worry about how people pay for basic necessities
more people can become scientists and work towards more innovations.

------
ignasl
"As for the modern American worker? After a year on the job, she gets an
average of eight vacation days annually."

Well why they don't count in weekends? Compare apples to apples.

------
tnmrnis
Before Capitalism, Medieval Peasants starved to death

~~~
informatimago
Obviously not, since they had enough surpluses to feed the lord and knights.
Also, they weren't dumb enough to try to fight human made climate warming,
which led to a few good centuries. On the other hand they died from cold
during the small ice age.

Of course, the modern peasants can feed 99% of the population, but they are
still staved to death by the Capitalist banksters.
[http://reinformation.tv/monde-paysan-suicides-
campagnes-3949...](http://reinformation.tv/monde-paysan-suicides-
campagnes-39490/)

